# so i tried to military 325 pounds



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

glad its over


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 9, 2013)

Next on the list of things to try doing: cardio and not eating like a fat slob.    But lets be honest, it aint gonna happen.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

i do cardio now...and never hve ate musch cept when i was 300 plus
thanx for your input troll
go obsess over ways to try to get to me some more...literally 90percent of your post are about me or contain my name


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 9, 2013)

The verbiage "tried" indicates failure. But did you have a shot?


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The verbiage "tried" indicates failure. But did you have a shot?



lmao


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The verbiage "tried" indicates failure. But did you have a shot?


i got it 3/4....maybe even 7/8....should have rested more then tried again...but was obsessed this week
anyway...i did get 315


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i got it 3/4....maybe even 7/8....should have rested more then tried again...but was obsessed this week
> anyway...i did get 315



Good for you... maybe next time.  315 overhead is serious shit. 
I dont think I have ever gotten a weight after failing. Im pretty sure mine is a mental roadblock. Missing seems to take the wind out of my sails


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2013)

There is always next week....Still damn heavy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

i was about to have an anxiety attack...the pressure was crazy...even though i had done weight close to it


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2013)

Ever tear something going heavy or for a new record? That screws my head up for a while.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

i partially tore my triceps showing off on skullcrushers...only gym injury ever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

failed attempt at 325 pound military press - YouTube
it is a 50 pound bar


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2013)

I tore my right bi on preachers. Still have a nice hole looking defect in it. Didn't help drinking that night doing stupid shit to make it worse. Then this year I partially tore my pec major and partially tore/ retracted the tendon that attaches to the humorous. Thank god for igf. Fixed that much faster.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

i am going to try deca for joints


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm debating on running that next. I haven't ran it in a long time


----------



## s2h (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahhhh.....that wasn't even close....IMO you couldn't lock out 250lbs with or without the hip hump thrust....

Prove me wrong....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

shit i did 295 3 times


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

315 pound military press ego stroke - YouTube


and this is my 3rd time working the move this week....stepped it upeach time....probly do better fresh...but after i started...had to get this done


----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 9, 2013)

I do it sitting down, you can fuck up your back pretty good doing that shit. I know, cuz I have


----------



## jadean (Oct 9, 2013)

Fucking sick my man


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Seated ive done around 400 for a few...wanted to stand and do it..like the ultimate warrior at wrestlemania 6....just got it stuck in my head to do it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 9, 2013)

"gorilla press"


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

In a all seriousness....your gonna knock yourself out pressing like that....knee gives out...elbow..shoulder..wrist...that bar will come down and crush your skull...be careful ....have seen that crash before and it wasn't pretty...


----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2013)

suprised standard donkey aint posted yet


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^^ KOS 7/8th military press


----------



## the_predator (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought you didn't lift heavy or max out anymore KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

i dont...got this idea in my head this week...just couldnt shake it til i did it... now back to not being an idiot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> In a all seriousness....your gonna knock yourself out pressing like that....knee gives out...elbow..shoulder..wrist...that bar will come down and crush your skull...be careful ....have seen that crash before and it wasn't pretty...




oh yeah...its very dangerous...but so is benching heavy and dudes love that


i did ok for a guy with one knee and one shoulder

back to training like a smart guy now


----------



## SheriV (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate flat bench with the white hot intensity of a thousand burning suns


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

most women do


----------



## SheriV (Oct 10, 2013)

I destroyed my right shoulder doing flat bench (that and carrying around a ladder) 
its fucked up every other major lift for me too


my current white whales are pistol squats and dragon flags

I'm doing those fuckers before the end of the month


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

i was never a fan of benches...i got up to 410 for reps and now im basicall terrified to be under that bar
and the exercise isnt worth the injury risk....everyone gets hurt doing benches eventually


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I hate flat bench with the white hot intensity of a thousand burning suns



And make no mistake... im trying to look up the shorts of almost any woman laying and concentrating on pressing


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I hate flat bench with the white hot intensity of a thousand burning suns



Does the rough part of the bar irritate your nipples when you brush them with the cold steel?..

...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

Warrior military press Hogan - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

Goldberg Presses Brock Lesnar - YouTube


----------



## SheriV (Oct 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> Does the rough part of the bar irritate your nipples when you brush them with the cold steel?..
> 
> ...




no, my nips are safely flattened out under a sports bra at all time, safe from knurls


----------



## the_predator (Oct 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> no, my nips are safely flattened out under a sports bra at all time, safe from knurls


^Pics... for verification purposes of course


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^Pics... for verification purposes of course




Yeah... o wait im kuhl


----------



## SheriV (Oct 10, 2013)

lol@ Jimmy


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

standing is much harder then sitting by far, but i would be worried about fucking up your back. Every time i do standing i strain something. I dont do bench either got my bench up to 405 which was an easy press and the next week thought i tore my pec doing 315. I can probably hit 430 if i dont tear something but the injury isnt worth it at all. I need to do a new video. Just hit 495 on squats for 6 reps and through up every where shortly after that would have been a cool vid.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2013)

GUNRACK said:


> I do it sitting down, you can fuck up your back pretty good doing that shit. I know, cuz I have



Sitting down is more risky than standing when talking in terms of your back.

TS is doing more of a push press than military.  Id like to find a reason to push that much weight around.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 10, 2013)

It's 320lbs. Just sayin


----------



## Swfl (Oct 10, 2013)

I only do military presses standing, not that I can do the weight you guys are doing but if I sit I mess my back up 100% of the time, standing I do less weight but I can feel everything so I know when to stop.



AKIRA said:


> Sitting down is more risky than standing when talking in terms of your back.
> 
> TS is doing more of a push press than military.  Id like to find a reason to push that much weight around.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 10, 2013)

i would agree that i got a lotta push out of my legs if i actually had two legs to stand on... all the bounce did was get it moving from that dead stop sitting on my chest


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

I once did the pink fuzzy 2.5lb yoga dB's to 213 reps...my mass was unleashed like no other..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> I once did the pink fuzzy 2.5lb yoga dB's to 213 reps...my mass was unleashed like no other..



2.5 lbs, pink, fuzzy,  213 reps... sounds like me in the shower.


----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 10, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Sitting down is more risky than standing when talking in terms of your back.
> 
> TS is doing more of a push press than military.  Id like to find a reason to push that much weight around.





Swfl said:


> I only do military presses standing, not that I can do the weight you guys are doing but if I sit I mess my back up 100% of the time, standing I do less weight but I can feel everything so I know when to stop.


Totally disagree, so do u guys hurt your backs when doin sitting dumbbell shoulder presses as well?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 11, 2013)

can hurt yourself doing anything....all it takes is arching your back


----------



## SheriV (Oct 11, 2013)

^^ which is a bitch to worry about when you have all kinds of ass behind you and weird lordosis anyway


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

Mrs Kos got a sexy voice. She'd make a mean dominatrix. She ever take a whip to you Joseph?


----------



## Valkyrie (Oct 11, 2013)

Less than 3x my military press.

LOL


----------



## s2h (Oct 11, 2013)

I once hurt my back on the recumbent bike ....sitting down is dangerous...


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

when I was in the military I did them all the time


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> Does the rough part of the bar irritate your nipples when you brush them with the cold steel?..
> 
> ...


feels nice on the tip of my penis when I do deadlifts


----------



## SheriV (Oct 11, 2013)

pics?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 11, 2013)

Does the OP even workout?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Does the OP even workout?


does anyone here workout?


----------



## Swfl (Oct 11, 2013)

^^Uh no...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> I once hurt my back on the recumbent bike ....sitting down is dangerous...


it really is


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Less than 3x my military press.
> 
> LOL


i no understand


----------



## Bowden (Oct 12, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I only do military presses standing, not that I can do the weight you guys are doing but if I sit I mess my back up 100% of the time, standing I do less weight but I can feel everything so I know when to stop.



Same here.
I always do them standing.
It kills my back to do them seated.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

..easier to cheat standing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

yeah...can def lift more standing due to the ease of cheating
NOT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

Ive never heard anyone say standing is easier


----------



## malk (Oct 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am going to try deca for joints


You should try dnp bro,good strength.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...can def lift more standing due to the ease of cheating
> NOT



You can use your legs to hoist the weight up


----------



## Bowden (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ..easier to cheat standing



Doing them standing requires more core strength and muscle coordination than doing them seated.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You can use your legs to hoist the weight up



Try using the same amount of weight standing that you do seated.
Do not push with your legs and see if you can hit the same number of reps.
Most people cannot.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ive never heard anyone say standing is easier



Its not.
It's tougher to do them standing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Doing them standing requires more core strength and muscle coordination than doing them seated.



Agreed. I was only stating that it's was easier to cheat standing over sitting.


----------



## malk (Oct 13, 2013)

I love mill press,recrutes more muscles,just dont move your legs much in the move,dead
stop reps are even more hardcore,at the end of the set use your legs to get a few more
Reps out.....and take more gears.
Wear a belt too and strap your wrists.


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> feels nice on the tip of my penis when I do deadlifts



I wrap mine between my legs and stick the head in my back pocket..,try it...keeps from pinching the head with the bar....


----------



## Swfl (Oct 13, 2013)

Im gonna try wrapping my penis around the bar when pressing. I hear it makes u longer and its like using bands for resistance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Oct 13, 2013)

Btw lee preist won the nabba universe yesterday...looked awesome.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tO_f06mXiE&sns=em


----------



## Christsean (Oct 13, 2013)

He looks amazing!!


----------



## malk (Oct 13, 2013)

Should be on the olympia stage...hes too good at that level.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> glad its over



My question is did you do it?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 13, 2013)

lotta bromances in here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

lee looked great
at 
40!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> My question is did you do it?


there are vids


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

malk said:


> Should be on the olympia stage...hes too good at that level.



Lee's days are done...he isnt even in the same ballpark as the top tier pros..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2013)

s2h said:


> Lee's days are done...he isnt even in the same ballpark as the top tier pros..



he definitely is, but he's banned from the IFBB so....


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

Zero reps and you are still obese.

Hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

well you looked avg with teeny tiny legs in your pushup vid....hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

oh....and you couldnt do what i did
period


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

True, I could never have 60 lbs of fat hanging off of me. Disgusting....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2013)

kos where do you buy your pear-shaped tanks?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

your getting as bad as farva...have fun with that obsession..
.the weight gain has been noted....test eq and dbol added to the puffines....scales already going back down
i knocked down strength goals with the added weight ...and now ill go back to trying to look better .... i needed a break...was getting weaker...paranoia set in...now im fine

...remember when you called out that booby guy and then bitched out on a 315 bench? that was awesome


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

the awesome part was where you called the guy out then he posted a vid and you couldnt find your nuts....by all means criticize my vid some more bitch made


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

The truth is hard. Keep posting vids with zero reps while looking like a whale and all the guys in here can pat you on the back and tell you how great you are. The fact is you look worse than ever and you are weak.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

ok so do it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

lol...look worse than ever...i used to have a 48 inch waist...now my back fat is up again...its not even remotely in the same leauge...i am 247
hate on phony fucking dude


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

OK I'll be phony for you fatty, your reps were awesome and you look great! 

You feel better now that I'm lying to you?

Get to fucking work and stop looking for an ego boost.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

for anyone interested....heavys only videos ever posted...were sloppy hammer curls with tons of body swing...but they were heavy...no squeeze...and some pushdowns...and some pushups....i think tonya has 50 more vids than him at least


lets not forget...he challenged booby and backed down


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

When did I challenge Blooby? Do you mean the fat convict that lied every other post?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

you were just coaxing him to post up...I know
BUT YOU PLAINLY CHALLENGED HIM TO A 315 FOR REPS ON BENCH VID....HE POSTED...YOU STOPPED POSTING IN THE THREAD


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

Link me up, I may have been drunk because I don't remember any challenge.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

Im not scrolling thru me and boobys ebattles to refresh your memory


anyway...you are right...look fat in vid...but not everyone can put that over there head...especially with little to no rest...as ive said...obsessed with the move....progressed 225 to nearly 325 over the course of two weeks

now that shit is over...slow and steady towards looking decent...front looks ok as always...backs has always been fat


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2013)

You need to drop the weight. 225 max on military and do some decent reps. Those attempts were retarded....kinda like you....=)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

I DO HIGH REP PRESSES SEATED ALL THE TIME...I DID GET 250 LIKE 8 TIMES STANDING...MORE THAN I WEIGH
GOT IT IN MY HEAD TO DO THIS...SO I DID...WISH THE REP WAS CLEANER...BUT I FAILED GOING TO HEAVY...AND DID THE MOVE 3 TIMES THAT WEEK...SO OH WELL...AS SAID...NOW ITS OVER....BACK TO BEING SMARTER



HERE IS THE BOOBY LINK
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-unvalidated-claims-so-far-8.html#post3049509


HE EVENTUALLY POSTED A VID...YOU SAID YOU ALREADY BEAT HIM BUT NEVER POSTED ANYTHING


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

subbed for the hate!


----------



## malk (Oct 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> Lee's days are done...he isnt even in the same ballpark as the top tier pros..


I know what your saying and prob true,but he would be competitive in the 212,asuming he could make
the weight...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would rather have Heavy's body doing 20lb curls than KOS's body doing 325 lb presses...Just sayin


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I DO HIGH REP PRESSES SEATED ALL THE TIME...I DID GET 250 LIKE 8 TIMES STANDING...MORE THAN I WEIGH
> GOT IT IN MY HEAD TO DO THIS...SO I DID...WISH THE REP WAS CLEANER...BUT I FAILED GOING TO HEAVY...AND DID THE MOVE 3 TIMES THAT WEEK...SO OH WELL...AS SAID...NOW ITS OVER....BACK TO BEING SMARTER
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, 75% of my body weight is nowhere near 315. That's why it didn't sound right. I weigh exactly 247 lbs this AM so 75% would be 185. LOL! 

My press is actually pretty strong. I don't remember how many proper reps he posted but I'm sure I can beat him body weight for body weight. I routinely Incline 275 lbs free weight every week for sets. Most guys that cheat on flat bench get killed on Incline since its so much harder.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2013)

Nakid video or gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Ah, 75% of my body weight is nowhere near 315. That's why it didn't sound right. I weigh exactly 247 lbs this AM so 75% would be 185. LOL!
> 
> My press is actually pretty strong. I don't remember how many proper reps he posted but I'm sure I can beat him body weight for body weight. I routinely Incline 275 lbs free weight every week for sets. Most guys that cheat on flat bench get killed on Incline since its so much harder.


you would have won but were probly just too lazy to post the vid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would rather have Heavy's body doing 20lb curls than KOS's body doing 325 lb presses...Just sayin


me too...but you forget heavy doesnt look like his avi 75% of the year...he has an incredible response to mega doses of gear that i dont have + will power and diet team

i aint him

ill just keep getting better...and im sure sometimes ill freakout and put some weight back on...but my traps delts and back are waaaaay bigger than before
progress


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 14, 2013)

heavy's triceps pushdown video was awesome..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

jean shorts


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you would have won but were probly just too lazy to post the vid


I have no doubt. Convicts lie all the time. He had no chance.

My gym does not allow any photography or vids. Last prep they stopped my wife after she took like 5-6 pics of me posing against a wall. No other members were in the pics but they told us to leave anyway. My membership expires this month so I may find another gym.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

i sure would


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me too...but you forget heavy doesnt look like his avi 75% of the year...he has an incredible response to mega doses of gear that i dont have + will power and diet team
> 
> i aint him
> 
> ...


Its diet and cardio that changes my look so fast. I could drop 10 lbs in 3 weeks if I wanted to with zero diet help on just HRT.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I have no doubt. Convicts lie all the time. He had no chance.
> 
> My gym does not allow any photography or vids. Last prep they stopped my wife after she took like 5-6 pics of me posing against a wall. No other members were in the pics but they told us to leave anyway. My membership expires this month so I may find another gym.



Planet Fitness has very strict rules about camera's


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Its diet and cardio that changes my look so fast. I could drop 10 lbs in 3 weeks if I wanted to with zero diet help on just HRT.


of course diet is the biggest thing
even when i eat clean i cant tolerate alot of food
and i cant tolerate anywhere near the gear most of you take
nor do i have roundness to my muscles ...
captn just did the same shit you did with the same guidance...it worked...but the change was no where near as impressive


i was not dealt the best hand...your upper body shape is far and above
but i do think eventually i will be 225 or so with a 35 inch waist in decent condition


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

My upper body was a ton of work. For maybe 6 years I did volume training where we would work all upper body parts twice per week. It was shear hell but paid off.

If you do enough cardio your appetite will likely increase. Small meals throughout the day also help with appetite. The eating and cardio is a pain in the ass but you either want to change your body or you don't.

Also you don't need a ton of gear. 800 mg T weekly is plenty for most guys. Maybe throw in some orals at the end but unless you are competing you don't need much more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

i started doing crdio cause i train this kid...felt guilty he was doing what i said better than me...have lost around 8 pounds starting...but no appetite increase yet

i feel like my biggest handicap is my torn knee...my leg training when it happens is pathetic
would love to burn some cals thru some heavy squats...hardest exercise there is...and i cant do it


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

If you weight train then do cardio you will see the greatest effect if you don't consume any calories during training and cardio.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah thats how i do it


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah thats how i do it


Intervals?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

nah...i set the treadmill on its highest incline and keep heart around 130


i get crazy painful calf pumps just walking...i can already see my heart and lungs improving though...used to get stitches pretty quick...now i dont unless i try to jog towards the end


----------



## SheriV (Oct 14, 2013)

ever try the couch25k?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

?


----------



## Swfl (Oct 14, 2013)

Train for this its different fun and will kick you ass.
survivalbeach

or thisSavage Race - The Race Built To Kick Your Ass! |


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

race sounds like a lot of running on a leg i can barely walk on


----------



## Swfl (Oct 14, 2013)

well yeah but its fun. I'm doing the first one in Nov. whats wrong with your leg?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

torn mcl ive been walking on for 5 years
kneecap shifts


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 14, 2013)

cardio is for losers


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i started doing crdio cause i train this kid...felt guilty he was doing what i said better than me...have lost around 8 pounds starting...but no appetite increase yet
> 
> *i feel like my biggest handicap is my torn knee...my leg training when it happens is pathetic
> would love to burn some cals thru some heavy squats...hardest exercise there is...and i cant do it*



Bummer fat man, guess my tiny legs are stronger than your fat ones.....hahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Sitting down is more risky than standing when talking in terms of your back.
> 
> TS is doing more of a push press than military.  Id like to find a reason to push that much weight around.


]

I have back problems that are genetic. I have hurt my back doing seated pressing, but I have never hurt my back doing standing pressing, so I tend to agree with this. If you aren't lifting like a retard, then I believe that standing gives you more balance and control of the weight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 14, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Bummer fat man, guess my tiny legs are stronger than your fat ones.....hahahaha


my best genetics for growth are in my legs...tortures me
look at my calves and i dont train them
so anyway...was squatting 500 at 16...i get this thing fixed and i will smash


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> there are vids



That a yes?  If so, then bravo!


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my best genetics for growth are in my legs...tortures me
> look at my calves and i dont train them
> so anyway...was squatting 500 at 16...i get this thing fixed and i will smash



Kos, can you squat at all now? Is it to the point where you no longer have the full rom or is it more of a pain issue? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

my knee cap shifts to the side and then im walking bone on bone...or i will get down and cant get up again...the strength is still in the leg but i dont have access to it


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 15, 2013)

I see, so really surgery is your only option if you want relatively normal function. Well i hope you can get it taken care of. Its difficult to train with out overcompensation in other areas when your base is not there.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

yeah sometimes id be better off on crutches...i mostly walk like there is no bend in the middle...peg legged


----------



## Valkyrie (Oct 15, 2013)

Only an idiot would flail around that much weight over their head. Anything over one plate should be seated. Fucking reckless and just lucky never getting hurt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

i pretty much dont even feel 135


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 15, 2013)

wtf was that!  That was just ridiculous and stupid.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

so youve never maxed out on benches?deadlifts ? squats?
im aware that it was dangerous
shit ive seen dudes do maxes on curls

and the majority of trainers use form so sloppy they cant make claim to a single rep with anything



this was a 2 week long thing....the end


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 15, 2013)

KOS is obviously strong like bull but breaks too easy for max lifts, even a not big like myself can see that


----------



## SheriV (Oct 15, 2013)

idk...I clean and press a fuckload of weight over my head which is obv different but it can't be done seated either obviously

its about the only lift I can say with 100% certainty that my form is absolutely perfect...but if the weight gets to be too much or gets away from me for some reason...I just drop the weight and step out of it
so I wouldn't say putting a ton of weight over your head is inherently dangerous 

did I miss the point? I can't play the vid (or any for that matter)


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so youve never maxed out on benches?deadlifts ? squats?
> im aware that it was dangerous
> shit ive seen dudes do maxes on curls
> 
> ...



No, I do not do 1 rep max sets, ever. For me, they are not productive and the risk to (ego) benefit is pointless, to each his own.

Most of my training is based on volume, contraction time, even heavy sets are higher end of reps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS is obviously strong like bull but breaks too easy for max lifts, even a not big like myself can see that




i do break easy
i have my fathers strength...my mothers sides weak joints

well im actually shorting the guy...he was stronger than me even years past his prime


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> idk...I clean and press a fuckload of weight over my head which is obv different but it can't be done seated either obviously
> 
> its about the only lift I can say with 100% certainty that my form is absolutely perfect...but if the weight gets to be too much or gets away from me for some reason...I just drop the weight and step out of it
> so I wouldn't say putting a ton of weight over your head is inherently dangerous
> ...


plays for me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> No, I do not do 1 rep max sets, ever. For me, they are not productive and the risk to (ego) benefit is pointless, to each his own.
> 
> Most of my training is based on volume, contraction time, even heavy sets are higher end of reps.




and thats exactly how i feel about them

the opening post says glad its over...now i can get back to productive training and dropping weight


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 15, 2013)

I understand, everyone's goals are not the same, training should match your goals, that's why I never do max sets. If you have a laundry list of injuries maybe its time to reconsider your training philosophy around not getting injured and refocus on new goals, assuming you train for strength alone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)

i am a form nazi
beleive that workouts start with reps

and all 3 parts

pos
slower neg
static


for the 3rd time...i do not do maxes....ever...i got this in my head...did it...over and im glad


----------



## SheriV (Oct 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> plays for me




wasn't saying it was a broken link

my computer or interwebs is broken

I haven't been able to play vids on my laptop for two weeks
its seriously pissing me off


----------



## independent (Oct 15, 2013)

One word for kos- Obamacare.  Go get that knee fixed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2013)




----------

